# Feeling bloated + other symptoms - normal with Clomid ???



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi
I'm on CD 21 & have another prog BT later on today....
Anyway, late yesterday evening & especially today I'm feeling really bloated, have needed to pee frequently & am getting little twinges kinda low down in my abdomen.....I definitely ovulated last Thursday night/early hours Friday morning - actually woke up 3 times during night as could feel it & was roasting hot - had CD12 scan last Tuesday & consultant said I'd ov CD15 which is when it happened, give or take a couple of hours (so ov'd approx a week ago) - I also ov naturally on 28 day cycle.

The twinges aren't painful - just noticeable if you know what I mean - although Gareth accidently knocked me in lower abdomen during the night & it really hurt    I used to get bloating/frequent peeing before my last operation for endo over a year ago - since then I've not had this problem.  My AF is due next Friday (8 July) but again, I've not really suffered from these symptoms for so long.....and obviously hoping it won't appear at all...    I also seem to have quite a bit of cm (sorry - tmi) 

Basically I'm wondering if the bloating & other symptoms are "usual" with Clomid as I'm presuming they are but just hoped you'd be able to confirm/clarify ?

Wishing you lots of luck....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Natasha   
Yes they all sound like the usual, normal   side effects. Most women seem to feel bloated & tender it's horrible isn't it, the hot flushes  always wake me up at night & when you add the ovulation pains, mood swings & period pains to the picture it's a wonder we cope with it all!!
But cope we do   & it will all be worth it when our dreams come true    Hope the s/e ease off for you.

Erica.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun
yep sounds normal to me!  I get bloated on the 5 days whilst taking the tablets, then it calms down, then comes back shortly after ov until AF arrives, also belly twinges and back ache sometimes too. you might find month 2 on clomid isnt so noticeable (hopefully you won't need it!) as I found that month 1 was the most obvious. good luck with the blood test, let us know what result you get when you know xxx


----------

